
It Cost Me $64 to Vote in the Georgia Primary Elections - notRobot
https://www.theroot.com/it-cost-me-64-to-vote-in-the-georgia-primary-elections-1844756995
======
avs733
My partner and I both have phds and live and vote in Georgia.

The amount of effort we have put into ensuring we not are able to vote but are
informed voters is insane. I’ve voted three times this year, twice I’ve
requested an absentee ballot that didn’t come. Instead I’ve voted at three
different precincts waiting between zero minutes (wealthy area) and 4hrs (poor
area). Every time it is a hassle and requires more steps than can possibly be
necessary. My partner and I work together in this and it stills takes an Abuja
yes amount of effort. We live together and got sent to different precincts.
She got a man absentee and I didn’t. I signed up to be a poll worker months
ago, heard nothing.

I mention the education thing only to indicate neither of us are stupid or
lazy people. Voting in this country is unnecessarily difficult and I one
benefits from it

------
SagelyGuru
Postal voting is beset with problems but I would hope that it is not a racial
issue, as the author seems to be suggesting.

It does sound like a right mess though.

